# TUG google reviews are back!



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2021)

Finally after umpteen appeals over the last 3 years, we have finally won and gotten our TUG google business page back with all our previous reviews!

the last one is from 2018, so hopefully all of you folks over the past 3 years who have found and enjoyed TUG can now leave us a google review!

https://g.page/r/CT7k2F2vaqtUEAg/review


----------

